# FURRY DOOM MOD IN PROGRESS



## modfox (Apr 24, 2016)

i am working on a doom mod that the main character is a fox
i thought this is something worth telling to you guy because WHY NOT!
here  is the main project page on the zdoom forums
there is no download link because it is a wip (work in progress)
ZDoom • View topic - [WIP] A.K v1.2 spriters needed
the reason for this mod is the furry comunity is in desperate need for a fps game based on anthros


----------



## EN1GMAT1C (Apr 24, 2016)

Cool mod, nice sounds and neat weapons. Also kamikaze .... man I hate those guys!

Nice to see something with the intention of it being furry related, but the only anthro element so far is the player (which we can't see since it's first person..except the hands). Of course I can understand it's a WIP. Maybe further in if you have time, you can make a story that can give the mod more purpose. Like for example, in the future, humans and anthros are in conflict with each other, but humans are dominating over the anthros to the point of extinction. The humans create time travel to return to the past in the ancient times to kill them off from their beginnings. The [anthro] player follows them to the past to stop those humans before they wipe out the existence of anthros in the future. 

Then modify and make sprites, enemy design, weapons, and environment buttons/interactive platforms/whatever revolving around the theme and the story (ancient times = pyramids and statues with anthro figures on them instead and etc.) That'll be a lot of sprite work and construction but that'll make a coolio mod with more "furry" stuff than just the player as an anthro and with a real purpose to it. Just an idea. Sorry I got a little carried away XDD , good job on it tho!


----------



## modfox (Apr 24, 2016)

EN1GMAT1C said:


> Cool mod, nice sounds and neat weapons. Also kamikaze .... man I hate those guys!
> 
> Nice to see something with the intention of it being furry related, but the only anthro element so far is the player (which we can't see since it's first person..except the hands). Of course I can understand it's a WIP. Maybe further in if you have time, you can make a story that can give the mod more purpose. Like for example, in the future, humans and anthros are in conflict with each other, but humans are dominating over the anthros to the point of extinction. The humans create time travel to return to the past in the ancient times to kill them off from their beginnings. The [anthro] player follows them to the past to stop those humans before they wipe out the existence of anthros in the future.
> 
> Then modify and make sprites, enemy design, weapons, and environment buttons/interactive platforms/whatever revolving around the theme and the story (ancient times = pyramids and statues with anthro figures on them instead and etc.) That'll be a lot of sprite work and construction but that'll make a coolio mod with more "furry" stuff than just the player as an anthro and with a real purpose to it. Just an idea. Sorry I got a little carried away XDD , good job on it tho!


its actually foxes vs eagle anthros and i do have a story for it i could tell you if you want


----------



## EN1GMAT1C (Apr 24, 2016)

modfox said:


> its actually foxes vs eagle anthros and i do have a story for it i could tell you if you want


Sure, that'd be neatsauce


----------



## modfox (Apr 24, 2016)

EN1GMAT1C said:


> Sure, that'd be neatsauce


whell the story is basically the anthro eagles(dm) have been doing genetic experiments on humans thus resulting in the kamikazes and zombies
the anthro eagles also known as dm's have raged war against the A.K the army that the main character is in. but when the dm's release their genetic experimentations 
in reykjavik in iceland things go downhill you army is called in to help the icelandic army (iaf) fight of the dm's and there genetic creatures. i am also planing on replacing some of the original doom monsters with dm soldiers for my mod however i am always up for recommendations to help me improve the mod before its release so i will take your comments into account.


----------



## EN1GMAT1C (Apr 24, 2016)

modfox said:


> i am also planing on replacing some of the original doom monsters with dm soldiers for my mod


Well, might as well take elements and inspiration from other games, modify and replace them. You can make the places look like the interior of the dm's base. It's not too hard to edit sprites/textures, only making them look right is XD. Hmm, maybe taking a look at other mods or even the many Doom clones there are out there that are related to your theme somehow (here? ---> https://www.doomworld.com/vb/doom-general/68548-full-list-of-doom-clones-similar-games/). Also looking at SNES, Sega Genesis or whatever other platform sprites of zombies/soldiers/whatever, graphics don't have to stick with DOS. Like the classics of Doom, puzzles and switches. And secrets, plenty of dark secrets.


----------



## modfox (Apr 24, 2016)

EN1GMAT1C said:


> Well, might as well take elements and inspiration from other games, modify and replace them. You can make the places look like the interior of the dm's base. It's not too hard to edit sprites/textures, only making them look right is XD. Hmm, maybe taking a look at other mods or even the many Doom clones there are out there that are related to your theme somehow (here? ---> Full list of Doom clones/similar games? - Doomworld Forums). Also looking at SNES, Sega Genesis or whatever other platform sprites of zombies/soldiers/whatever, graphics don't have to stick with DOS. Like the classics of Doom, puzzles and switches. And secrets, plenty of dark secrets.


 dont worry there is plenty of easter eggs to be found referencing other stuff


----------



## EN1GMAT1C (Apr 24, 2016)

Mind posting a link when it is released? I'd like to take a shot at it c:


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 24, 2016)

I'll give it a shot, considering I play the original Doom games so much that I have Zandronum pinned to my taskbar.


----------



## modfox (Apr 24, 2016)

well if any body wants to help with its development they can


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 24, 2016)

modfox said:


> well if any body wants to help with its development they can


I can bug test if you ask nicely :V


----------



## modfox (Apr 24, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> I can bug test if you ask nicely :V


pleeeeease
oh and the levels are rather dull mostly due to my lack of mapping skills
you need zdoom for it to work properly though though i will make zandronum compatibility
zdoom download
Downloads for ZDoom


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 24, 2016)

modfox said:


> pleeeeease
> oh and the levels are rather dull mostly due to my lack of mapping skills


You can try this for the time being
oblige.sourceforge.net: OBLIGE Home


----------



## EN1GMAT1C (Apr 24, 2016)

modfox said:


> well if any body wants to help with its development they can


Wish I could, I could do graphics if I even have time. Really I can only help with test playing it.


----------



## modfox (Apr 24, 2016)

EN1GMAT1C said:


> Wish I could, I could do graphics if I even have time. Really I can only help with test playing it.


dont worry about it


----------

